# Who's best for detailed image/photo printing on black?



## metaltee62 (Nov 16, 2012)

I recently tried to sign up with an online fulfillment service (fibers.com I think?), but my submitted design elicited an apology that they wouldn't be able to produce the quality I was after.

I paint album covers for metal bands, so just picture your average full color metal fan T-Shirt, and you get an idea of what I need: A black material T with bright, colorful details on it. 

I was hoping to find a one off print service so I wouldn't have to bulk order. I was under the impression that modern ink jet printers could handle this sort of thing... Am I mistaken?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

look into DTG (Direct to Garment) for one offs and small quantity. check out the DTG battle royal thread on this forum to see samples from different companies using several brands.

to produce full color high detail prints with screen printing requires many screens and press skill. This can make it very expensive to produce if you're only doing small quantities (the more units you print of the same design the cheaper it gets)


----------



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

We can help you with that. Send us your contact info. Where are you located?


----------



## metaltee62 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey JP777, I'm in Greece. I want to sell on-line globally to a pretty widespread fan base, but sales will be very low volume at start - one here and there, but once I can start promoting it, I should be able to get some sales going.

Actually, I'm really interested in partnering on the sales with someone who has the marketing know how and contacts to reach this market niche of Thrash Metal Fans.

My site is Philip Lawvere which I can be reached through on the contact page.


----------



## JP777 (Nov 17, 2007)

metaltee62 said:


> Hey JP777, I'm in Greece. I want to sell on-line globally to a pretty widespread fan base, but sales will be very low volume at start - one here and there, but once I can start promoting it, I should be able to get some sales going.
> 
> Actually, I'm really interested in partnering on the sales with someone who has the marketing know how and contacts to reach this market niche of Thrash Metal Fans.
> 
> My site is Philip Lawvere which I can be reached through on the contact page.


I send you an email thru your site. Not sure if it sent. You can reach me a [email protected]


----------

